#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > Chit-Chat/Share your interests, hobbies etc/FaaDoO Engineers ke Kisse!! >  >  The right age to drink alcohol?? 18, 21 or 25??

## uncle_sam

18-year-olds from Maharashtra, who would want to swig beer, vodka, whisky or rum better rush to neighbouring Goa, or Karnataka, or to distant Kerala or Uttar Pradesh. For the Maharashtra government has just made consumption and purchase of alcohol illegal for those below 25 years. Until now, it was perfectly legal to do that if you were 21 and above.

While the cabinet itself is divided over the issue, civil society too is strongly debating if the decision is right or wrong. If you want to join in the debate the message board below is all yours.





  Similar Threads: Power Alcohol and Synthetic Petrol lecture notes download Automated toll collection and alcohol detection using PSOC pdf/ppt download GSR based alcohol seminar report/pdf/ppt download

----------


## mangzee

i will not vote for the above......actually its better not to drink at all....better for our future and society  :):  :8):

----------


## sciengprof

There is no right age for drinking alcohol. In-fact one should not drink it at all.It is an addict....

----------


## mangzee

i agree wit [MENTION=9192]sciengprof[/MENTION]

----------


## sid0307

i think not drinking is good for everyone...

----------


## awspps

25 age should be set so that people earn there drink in the first place not just waste there parents money on there addiction and make bastar*s like mallya rich

----------


## stealdaemon1

:(think): it's a personal decision, i don't think anyone should be forced into drinking.. if a person understands that alcohol can be addictive, and still wants to drink, I think he should..as only he is responsible for his actions..
as for me, i don't drink and i don't think i'll ever actually even want to do it..i'm 19..  :):

----------


## anky007

In my opinion the right age for drinking is 18 because its the age when everyone is capable of taking their own decisions.

----------


## anky007

I don't think that there is any issue of age regarding drinking.Everyone should try to give up this habit.It's not a good thing for society.

----------

